

Glyphish icons for Retina now on Kickstarter - kmfrk
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/jpwain/great-icons-for-iphone-4-apps

======
icey
This is a pretty cool use for Kickstarter. The author gets paid, people who
pitched in get something extra, and everyone else gets to benefit from the
author's work. I like it.

------
phreeza
I'm amazed by the amount of money people are raising on Kickstarter. Seems
pretty awesome.

~~~
kmfrk
It's a lot of money, but Glyphish is not exactly unknown - particularly now
when app phone development is so popular - and he's been hyping the
Kickstarter project for a while.

I think he would have raised a lot more if he did a better job at getting the
word out, but guess he's doing well with what he's done already.

------
jws
He got me with the little script "i" in a circle in the upcoming simple icons.
Just the thing for iPhone web apps.

------
hopeless
Looks like he's already reached his goal?

~~~
kmfrk
A lot of people use Kickstarter as a shop rather than a place for receiving
donations - see many of the (comic) book projects for reference. While $2000
doesn't seem like a guaranteed success, the donation rewards seem to reflect
that the creator expected it to do so. The $2000 is probably a minimum rather
than a goal, which the figure usually reflects on Kickstarter; making a profit
on a project is not something you usually associate with Kickstarter.

Kickstarter only takes 5% of the donations, so it's a perfect digital platform
- and physical if you can handle production and logistics yourself.

I submitted it as an equal service to HN users and Joseph Wain. As
aforementioned, Kickstarter projects can be a lot of things.

------
kimfuh
When will kickstarter let non-US projects in?

